# Monster Bows begins production!



## UpprIaOutftters (Jun 13, 2006)

1cbr_guy said:


> Hopefully, the guys wont be mad at me for spilling the beans, but I just cant hold it in any longer!:zip: :tongue:
> 
> The guys are having a work party this weekend and have begun (and probably finished) their first round of "official" production run bows. All of us fans of the company are very excited, to say the least!:tongue:
> 
> Please join me in wishing them luck, as the archery industry can be brutal for start-ups! They really are a great bunch of guys and gals.


Pictures? Web?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Nah*

that would kill what he thinks is hype. :thumbs_do They have not even set up a web site yet. Much ado about nothing


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Flintlock1776 said:


> that would kill what he thinks is hype. :thumbs_do They have not even set up a web site yet. Much ado about nothing



That's pretty weak Flintlock. Thanks for your support. Now, tough guy, why dont you go grow a set and learn how to use the Internet!:angry: 


UpprIaOutftters, here is the website. There are pictures, specs, and any other info you might want to know about them.

http://www.monsterbows.com/monster/


----------



## Hal (Aug 14, 2004)

*Website*

:dontknow: 

Flintlock 1776, Please Tell Me what monsterbows.com is!:dontknow: 

This much to do about nothing that You talk about just happens to be the Beginning of a New Archery Company that is building one fine bow. Ask anyone who owns one or has shot A Phoenix what they think.

HAL aka: The PhoenixMan


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

you did it now FLINTY,,,,,,,,,,:darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

jersey hunter said:


> you did it now FLINTY,,,,,,,,,,:darkbeer:



:wav: :cheers: 


Good Luck Monster!:thumbs_up


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

I wish the guys at Monster bows luck. Can't wait until I can get the chance to lay my hands on one. Interesting bows.:thumbs_up


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:thumb: Good Luck :thumb:​
Love the look of the Phoenix and would love to try shooting one.


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*way to go MBI*

:band: :jazzmatazzes: :happy1:


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

Flintlock1776 said:


> that would kill what he thinks is hype. :thumbs_do They have not even set up a web site yet. Much ado about nothing


time to man-up Flint.....apologize for a very dumb comment....Monster bows has been around for a while now, and they are probably some of the least assumng guys around.....'course you never bothered to find out anything about them before you ran your mouth off so I don't really expect much from you.

Congrats guys....:darkbeer: ......Let there be Monsters!!


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

*Awesome shooting bows*

Tell ya what, anyone around the North Fl area wanting to shoot one, I should take posession of a Phoenix in 1 week, and will have it until after the ASA shoot in Augusta, PM me if you are close by and want to check this baby out.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

junior62301 said:


> :thumb: Good Luck :thumb:​
> Love the look of the Phoenix and would love to try shooting one.


I'll second that!

Mitch


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Here is a picture, but not of the Phoenix.
:wink:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Flintlock1776 said:


> that would kill what he thinks is hype. :thumbs_do They have not even set up a web site yet. Much ado about nothing


Open mouth insert foot! 

Here are a couple pics of mine. Mine is a preproduction bow and I have to say it is the best bow I have ever owned:thumbs_up Smooth,Fast and most important to me quiet!!


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Poor Flint. Had the chance to show the world how smart he is ... and blew it by openning his mouth.


IMO, the guys at Monster are everything this site claims : Archers helping archers. I can't wait for the chance to support them, as they've supported us.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

> Here is a picture, but not of the Phoenix.


That is the one and only MrsHippie...one of the owners of Monster Bows, and wife of Mike Schuch (Huntinghippie).


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*Agree!*



Mountie said:


> time to man-up Flint.....apologize for a very dumb comment....Monster bows has been around for a while now, and they are probably some of the least assumng guys around.....'course you never bothered to find out anything about them before you ran your mouth off so I don't really expect much from you.
> 
> Congrats guys....:darkbeer: ......Let there be Monsters!!


Even if they didn't have a website just yet, creating a new line of bows is very exciting. I would be bursting to make the annoucement too. The website is informative and easy to navigate. I think it's very cool there is another choice on the market. Congratulations, Monster Bows. I can't wait to test drive one


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Here's some fresh Phoenix pics:


















That beautiful riser was colored by our own 1cbr_guy and the limbs were dipped by H2O imaging in their H2O100 camo. The light to dark color gradient in the riser matches perfectly with the same gradient in the leaves on the camo flim dipping. 

Some of you may recognize the camo as Eleaf that is used on Elite Archery risers...the differences is the film dipping process which allows the same camo on the Monster Bows to have more depth.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Here's a vid of the new bow getting tuned:


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Doc, how come I can hear the traffic on the road behind you, but I can't hear your bow?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Professur said:


> Doc, how come I can hear the traffic on the road behind you, but I can't hear your bow?


Believe it or not...I've been trying to figure that out as well. If you listen really closely...you can hear the rattle of my backtension release in my pocket before I load it on the dloop.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

dontt forget that awsome grip by bob (upserman) from getagrip...he is the man when it comes to making grips.


great post doc...that bow is a looker for sure


Mikie


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

*Wow!!!*

Must......look.......away.....:greenwithenvy: ...........can't afford...........have to eat kraft dinner for months........


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Mountie said:


> Must......look.......away.....:greenwithenvy: ...........can't afford...........have to eat kraft dinner for months........


Too late. That empty feeling is your soul leaving your body. The only way to coax it back if by having an empty feeling in your bank account.


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

Professur said:


> Too late. That empty feeling is your soul leaving your body. The only way to coax it back if by having an empty feeling in your bank account.



LOL!! and the pain in my head is where my wife has beat my soul to a bloody pulp for bringing another bow into the house......:whip2:


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Is that what that is? I thought it was caused by the string noise. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## RJR (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't see anything special about these bows, they are nice looking bows though. They look very similar to the oniedas and maybe trying to grab that share of the market. 

I'm with ya, but show me something original.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Is there an XL version in the works? It's a cool bow, but too short for my taste.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

RJR said:


> I don't see anything special about these bows, they are nice looking bows though. They look very similar to the oniedas and maybe trying to grab that share of the market.
> 
> I'm with ya, but show me something original.


RJR. Only the outboard limbs are similar to an Oneida....nothing else! Monsterbows have less in common with Oneida than any other two manufacturers out there. The Monster Bow uses a shoot-thru cable system, 8.5+ brace height, 70 to 95% adjustable let-off, 26.5-31.5" draw adjustment with no modules, no bow press needed, and NO CAMS. So, you see nothing special about it? Take a second look!  

Besides, the Oneida market is WAY too small. These guys are probably thinking much bigger than that. 




> Is there an XL version in the works? It's a cool bow, but too short for my taste.


Yes...the Dragon will be about 6" longer than the Phoenix pictured above. By the way, the Phoenix is 38" tip to tip, but not at full draw, of course.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

1cbr_guy said:


> Yes...the Dragon will be about 6" longer than the Phoenix pictured above. By the way, the Phoenix is 38" tip to tip, but not at full draw, of course.


Yeah, it was the string angle at full draw that concerned me. 6 more inches would probably do the trick.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Here are a couple guys shooting mine. My draw length is very long on them.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Professur said:


> Doc, how come I can hear the traffic on the road behind you, but I can't hear your bow?


Not starting anything here, but I figured it out. If you watch the first video, when he shoots the sound of the bow is delayed. If you watch the second video, it cuts out before the sound of the bow gets in. It is still very quiet, but not that quiet.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

J.C. said:


> Yeah, it was the string angle at full draw that concerned me. 6 more inches would probably do the trick.


Some people wont like the string angle, but dont let it fool you. It isnt quite as sharp as you might think. Look how far back behind the grip that the string actually connects to the bow at full draw. 

I do think finger shooters and target shooters are REALLY going to like the Dragon (I'll be a-havin' one), but the Phoenix has already been proven on the tournament trail, as well as in the woods. It's a great shooter for any occassion.




> Not starting anything here, but I figured it out. If you watch the first video, when he shoots the sound of the bow is delayed. If you watch the second video, it cuts out before the sound of the bow gets in. It is still very quiet, but not that quiet.


Yeah, Docs video sound gets delayed for some reason. Doc knows that. But, mine doesnt do that. Listen to the bow in my videos....especially the second one.


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

well since y'all don't need any good luck !! Best of the World to yah !! see y'all in Indianapolis around Jan. :smile: 
5150


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

I love the look of the Phoenix and would love to get the chance to at least shoot one. The look extremely smooth and easy to draw. Thanks for sharing.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck to Monster Bows, great looking bow you got there, I wish you guys the best!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Bowtech-Addiction said:


> Not starting anything here, but I figured it out. If you watch the first video, when he shoots the sound of the bow is delayed. If you watch the second video, it cuts out before the sound of the bow gets in. It is still very quiet, but not that quiet.


I wanted to mention that and I guess I forgot in my previous post. For some reason the sound is delayed on the videos that I upload to youtube...what I mentioned about my release is that it's right on, as is the sound of the arrow sliding back accross the tuner blade...but for some reason the shot sound is delayed.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

As for nothing original...The most common 'con' or negative that people have against the other lever action bow company is the fact that they are "too complicated". You have 5 different eccentrics, 5 steelcables(power, control, timing) and over a dozen different modules/3 different limb lengths for draw length and letoff adjustment.

Not only that but they are rather touchy...they're either on or off as all getout. 

The Monster, pretty much does away with all of those negatives, and the positives are all that remain. The most solid back wall and consistent stop in the industry, a very lucrative draw range from 26.5-31.5" with no seperate modules. 45%-95% letoff also with no modules needed. 

I would argue heavily that string and cable life with the monster will be longer than on any other bow...lever action or cammed for that matter due to the fact that there are no hard rollovers or constant wear sections that could cause a weak spot. Everything is linear.

The bow is just plain fun to shoot. It's a set it and forget it kind of bow for tuning and the lack of maintenance required is what makes this bow so fun to shoot. I've also found it to be VERY accurate...Just as accurate if not more so than any other bow that I've ever shot.


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

RJR said:


> I don't see anything special about these bows, they are nice looking bows though. They look very similar to the oniedas and maybe trying to grab that share of the market.
> 
> I'm with ya, but show me something original.


I'm pretty sure that Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, Ross, Martin, Bear, PSE, CSS, etc. are significantly more alike than Oneida and Monster Bows, yet I don't hear anyone complain when one of these put out a new bow that they're too much alike.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Just checked their website....*

......but didn't see the extra-long version of the Phoenix?

I think they mentioned that a 44"-46" version of the Phoenix was in the works for finger-shooters? :darkbeer:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

TexasGuy said:


> ......but didn't see the extra-long version of the Phoenix?
> 
> I think they mentioned that a 44"-46" version of the Phoenix was in the works for finger-shooters? :darkbeer:


TG that's the Dragon. Prototypes are currently in the works. To paraphrase Hippie, the Dragon is in full prototype production. 

The Dragon will have a couple of features...and one feature in particular...that has never been seen or introduced by any other archery company in the history of bows.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the dragon is still a bit out there but i cant wait till it is my turn to test drive it...

Mikie


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

Flintlock1776 said:


> that would kill what he thinks is hype. :thumbs_do They have not even set up a web site yet. Much ado about nothing


Just how does that boot leather taste?

A simple search for Monster Bows will take you right to the site.
Much to do about nothing? From the size of the registered users, I've watched the interest in this bow continue to grow, plus the order volume: 
A simple "good luck and congrats" would have been the manly, and right thing to do.
This bow, and company is going to go far. 
No, I'm not on the payroll. But in a couple weeks I'll be a proud owner.:59:


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

i guess he is still chewing on that leather as he has not come back

(that is a good thing) 

good luck monster bows.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Good luck with the bow's guys! I have seen them, but I have yet to shoot one. But I am sure I will get my chance soon!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

cam: we will have to hook up soon, 

mikie


----------



## deflex (Apr 8, 2003)

Very neat looking bow. Best of luck to Monsterbows.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

I apologize if it's been said before, but where can I go to test shoot one?
Where's my nearest dealer?

John


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

John Doe said:


> I apologize if it's been said before, but where can I go to test shoot one?
> Where's my nearest dealer?
> 
> John


John, there aren't really any official "dealers" yet to my knowledge. 

Mikie, I'm not sure where Mahtomedi, MN, but is there anyone in MN that owns a Phoenix?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

when the first wave of orders are complete we will be signing up dealers..we have alot of dealers that have contacted us and want to get on board..so soon there will be dealers all across the united states, candada, and germany.

Mikie


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

1cbr_guy said:


> John, there aren't really any official "dealers" yet to my knowledge.
> 
> Mikie, I'm not sure where Mahtomedi, MN, but is there anyone in MN that owns a Phoenix?


Mahtomedi is just outside of St. Paul.
Thanks for the info guys!
I'll watch (and shoot one) once you get some dealers set up in my area. 
Thanks!

John


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Candada?


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> TG that's the Dragon. Prototypes are currently in the works. To paraphrase Hippie, the Dragon is in full prototype production.
> 
> The Dragon will have a couple of features...and one feature in particular...that has never been seen or introduced by any other archery company in the history of bows.


Doc, now you have REALLY perked-up my curiosity! :tongue: 

I will definitely have to keep my eyes on the Dragon's development.....if it is designed to appeal to the finger-shooter, it simply MUST have sufficient ata (or in this case, tip-to-tip) length to avoid any finger-pinch when those outboard limbs tilt back and down.....ideally, we would be talking about 46" or so........:darkbeer:


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it is supposed to be about 44-46 tip-to-tip. The Phoenix is something like 38" and the Dragon is something like 6" longer.


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Man, it's like watching the Pied Piper leading the rats outta town.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Professur said:


> Candada?


Yes, thats the way Mikie spells it. He also say Amrermrica and Mecsiko. :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

lol, i am home sick and your killing me about fat fingering my keyboard...

thanks


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Mikie Day said:


> cam: we will have to hook up soon,
> 
> mikie


Wednesday 6pm at Wastenaw for my league?

or

Sunday morning at Dundee 3D?

or

Sunday afternoon at Lenewee 3D?


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

> lol, i am home sick and your killing me about fat fingering my keyboard...
> 
> thanks



Yes....what do you expect? :cocktail: :wink:


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> lol, i am home sick and your killing me about fat fingering my keyboard...
> 
> thanks


That's what you get for licking doorknobs.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

lol, i guess so...ukey:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Congrat's, I know its been a long time in coming and lots of small battles to get things to this point. I too am excited to hear about the Dragon and what new things it should offer...

good luck,
thenson


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Bring on the Dragon!*

I really like the concept of the Phoenix, and it is a nice size for hunting. The string angle would make it tough for me, since I like to touch my nose to the string. The guy in the gray shirt is doing that. He is also tilting his head down, and his hand is, oh, 4" behind his ear. Glad I am too broke to get a new bow this year. Maybe I can afford one by the time the Dragon is ready. Good luck, Monsterbows! Much success to you.


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Are these the same bows as the fastburn technologies bows like the "discovery"?


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

no these bows have nothing to do with the type of bow the oneida/firebrand bows were..firebrand is out of business and their camless desing was alot different then this one, and this design seems to really work


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Shaman said:


> Here is a picture, but not of the Phoenix.
> :wink:



Where is the bow? JK


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

JOE PA said:


> I really like the concept of the Phoenix, and it is a nice size for hunting. The string angle would make it tough for me, since I like to touch my nose to the string. The guy in the gray shirt is doing that. He is also tilting his head down, and his hand is, oh, 4" behind his ear. Glad I am too broke to get a new bow this year. Maybe I can afford one by the time the Dragon is ready. Good luck, Monsterbows! Much success to you.


Hi Joe. The guy in the grey shirt is shooting my bow. He was about 5'8" and I am 6'3". My bow is set at just over 30" draw. I anchor up properly with the string planted firmly onto the end of my nose, as I do with any other bow I shoot. The string angle on this bow should not be a problem for folks. I worried about the same thing before I shot the bow. That Dragon is going to be every bit as sweet as the Phoenix, I suspect, but it will likely not be available until fall. The guys are focusing strong on Phoenix production right now.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

As you can see here I'm touching my nose to the string:










Nose and the corner of my mouth...I can't shoot if I don't have those two anchors. I'm setup with a 30" draw.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Thanks!*

OK, maybe I could touch my nose after all. I still lost too much money recently on a failed home business "opportunity" to consider a new bow. The Phoenix is different enough that even my wife would notice it as something new, and her new hobby is checking all of our bank accounts online, at least weekly. I'll have to save up, and hopefully by that time the Dragon will be an option. Didn't mean to be negative. No Flintlock dude here. Love the design and I hope you guys kick some butt in the marketplace.:darkbeer:


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Man, dont you just love those "opportunities"? LOL  Just consider that a "stupid tax". I've paid those taxes myself! LOL :wink:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrat's to all at MBI. We have been waiting for this time for sure.But you guys have been waiting for this dream to come true much longer than us.

No dout in my mind you will be kicking butt with your bows. Cant wait to get on for the son and myself.

All I can say is...... sand..carve...sand carve ..sand carve lol.

Bob


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

Poor Bowbob with the drill...tap, and now you with the sand...carve. I feel as though we're abusing you poor guys.  :wink:


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

When will it be available in shorter draw lengths?


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

What do you mean by "shorter"? The draw adjusts from 26.5 to 31.5. Shorter than 26.5?


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes,

On most bows, I shoot a little under 26".


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

MrsHippi said:


> Poor Bowbob with the drill...tap, and now you with the sand...carve. I feel as though we're abusing you poor guys.  :wink:


Abuse them!!! Flog them mules! Get 'er done.

Quote from the movie Ben Her

" We let you live to serve this ship!! So row well, and live!!":wink: 

sand...carve...?? what's with that (educate the ignorant)


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

"sand...carve...?? what's with that (educate the ignorant)"

I believe that he makes grips for the bows, which are wood....so carve, sand, repeat.


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

Sand...carve is from Bob Duguay ...the master grip man!! He does all of our custom grips. He owns Git-A-Grip. They are B-E-A-UTIFUL!! Quality craftsmanship from a quality craftsman!! :happy: :cheers: :icon_king: of the grips!


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Mrs. Hippi, I'll ask you about those when we talk about my new bow.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

AllenRead said:


> Yes,
> 
> On most bows, I shoot a little under 26".


Allen, they dont currently have one with that draw length, but thats not to say they could not come up with something for you. Unless one of them chimes in on it here, you can certainly contact one of the guys through the Monster Bows website. They are always eager to help.


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

*Dosen't....*

MAN LAW apply here?!.....Where are the Dragon prototype Pics?!!!!! Common guys ....you can't just tease like that and go away...you didn't even buy me dinner first!!!:canada:


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Mountie, the Dragon will likely not even be available for purchase until late summer, early fall, so no Man Law violations....yet! LOL To my knowledge, a protytpe does not exist yet, other than on paper. Perhaps an initial test riser has been cut by now, but I dont know that either. I'm pretty stoked about that bow myself, but for now, I'm really enjoying the Phoenix. :wink:


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

*Common....*

now....you can't tell me that Bowbob and Hippie haven't been locked up in the lab all winter without having their greasy fingers all over something:tongue: 

I'm gonna have a beer....:darkbeer: By the time they get that bow out I'm gonna have such a tension headache!!!

glad to see the boys making such a go of it....anyone looking now has to know they're gettin' in on the ground floor of something great!!! Now.... if I can just find those archived photos of Mikeyday and that feather boa.....Monster bows may have their own version of a "Martin Girl":jaw: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that pic is safely hidden away... i hopeukey:


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

> that pic is safely hidden away.


Yea right....:set1_rolf2:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Bring that pic back!!! Jeff I'll give you a dollar!!!

As for the Dragon...it's only on paper as of now. There has not been a prototype constructed yet.


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

Take your pic Doc....


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i hate you......ukey:


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

HEY Mikie !!!!! he'll wear ANYTHING


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Mikie Day said:


> i hate you......ukey:


Mikie loves me though! :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

sorry todd, at this point i think my safest bet is to hate everyone..


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

Loves me most!!!:wink:


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm thinking we might need to repeal manlaw if this is what it's gonna cause.


----------



## mabowhunter1974 (Mar 13, 2006)

Aren't those just Oneidas???

My cousing owned two in the past...both blew up in his hand!! true..hope these have been tweaked of that issue.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the snake skin stealth above was the very first monsterized oneida we did...fast, quiet (very quiet and fast)..that is the bow that launced a thousand ships...lol

the other one is rathbucks tom kat, i was shooting his arrows into the wood pile trying to fix them for him... ooops, that proves i am not a finger shooter...


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

The last few pics are Oneidas, one of the them modified. They are not Monster Bows products at all.


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

He loves me too Tood but just won't reveal his true feelings publicly.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Mikie Day said:


> sorry todd, at this point i think my safest bet is to hate everyone..



I refuse to accept that! By Gosh, you'll love me and LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> the other one is rathbucks tom kat, i was shooting his arrows into the wood pile trying to fix them for him... ooops, that proves i am not a finger shooter...


Yup...twang...CRACK!!!! (Mikie laughs and grabs another arrow)

Twang...CRACK!!!! 

"Oh...I'd better put this down before I ruin any MORE of your arrows..."


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

(**Mark**still got to say i am sorry to you everytime i see that wood pile..)

Todd: you sweet talked me into it


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> (**Mark**still got to say i am sorry to you everytime i see that wood pile..)


That's probably because they're still two field tips and 2-3" of a Nitro stinger still in that pile!!!! :mg: :wink:  

You know I still love ya man...(some of us are comfortable enough in our masculinity to say things like that).


----------



## firemedicarcher (Mar 26, 2007)

*New monster is home!!!!*

Received my new monster from the guys today, hippie spent 2 hours setting it up for me and it is SWEET! The folks at MBI are second to none and make an awesome product!!! Very smooth, fast and quiet, Thanks again MBI!!!!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thank you for coming out and i am sure mike didnt mind taking the time to set you up. cant wait to hear how you did when you get back from Tenn. on your turkey hunt

good luck

mikie


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

OK.....let's assume that the new Dragon will be long enough in ata that finger-pinch is not a problem.....

As we all know, an arrow goes thru MUCH more paradox (side-to-side flexing) from a finger-release than with a release-aid......

Will there be enough space between the shoot-thru cables that a finger-released arrow (with 5" feathers) will not make contact with them?

What is the distance between the cables on the Phoenix?

Will the Dragon have equal, more or less distance between cables?

When finger-shooting the current Phoenix, is there any cable-contact by shaft/fletching?

(I only ask because of the earlier post where finger-shot arrows from the Phoenix where cracking into the log-pile behind the target....:wink: )


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

TexasGuy said:


> (I only ask because of the earlier post where finger-shot arrows from the Phoenix where cracking into the log-pile behind the target....:wink: )



That post wasn't about the Phoenix...is was about a tomcat I believe from Oneida. It was also describing Mikie's poor instinctive (but getting better) shooting.

Anyways, you'll have plenty of clearance for pretty much any size fletch you want to shoot. 

There are currently a few fellas shooting fingers with the Phoenix and they are having zero finger pinch issues.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

So Mikie, any details on the Dragon??? am I correct in guessing that the overall length will be around 43", any details on brace height and projections on speed...

Stability and cable life should be something beautiful to behold... any cable life predictions based on the Phoenix...

I've been waiting on the release of the Dragon for a couple of years, and am excited that they should be un-veiled later this year...

keep the info' coming.

thenson


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

TG,

Feel free to PM ESPcobra. He is a newer member here but he's been shooting a Phoenix for 3 or 4 months now. He shoots fingers, with a Whisker Biscuit rest, and Blazer vanes. He has been having a great time blowing right by guys shooting with a release.

There is almost 2" of clearance between the cables. No issue at all with contact. The Phoenix is a great little finger shooting bow. It is in essence (sp?) a 38" axle to axle bow. It doesn't matter what it breaks down to at full draw but what it is when it leaves the bow. Add in the high brace and this bow is just fun to shoot.

I have shot 4" full feathers through the bow with no contact at all. 5" feathers would be no different.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

The Dragon will have a 6" longer riser than the Phoenix. Brace will be the same. Cable and string life will be the same as the Phoenix. No predictions on performance yet.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

huntinghippie said:


> The Dragon will have a 6" longer riser than the Phoenix. Brace will be the same. Cable and string life will be the same as the Phoenix. No predictions on performance yet.


I had roughly 25,000 shots on my original cables and strings and probably could have shot another 100,000. There's no bending or twisting of the cables...just straight linear pull...very very good cable life. Better than a cammed bow.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Hippie and GVDoc,

Thanks for the responses, guys! :darkbeer: 

I've been very pleased shooting fingers with my 42 1/4" Mathews Apex for about a year now, but am always open to new opportunities.....

In fact, I've eye-balled the Oneida Pro Eagle for some time now.....with 6" of additional riser-length over the Phoenix, I'm estimating the tip-to-tip on the Dragon should be pretty close to 44".....the tip-to-tip on the Pro Eagle is 46", but I think I would prefer the simplicity and increased quietness of the Dragon (although giving-up the 2" of extra length).....


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

Mikie,
Nice get up(s) you got going there. The boa is special.
Firemedicarcher, nice bow. Looks a lot like the one I have ordered.
keep me posted on how it shoots (and what you're shooting, arrow weight/length)

congrats!!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

SOR...um, that is a photo shop pic...hmmm, yes that is what it is...


----------



## levelheaded (Apr 3, 2006)

*Levelheaded*

I'm sorry but this bow is very much like the Oneida bows. Even Monster Bow LLC says in their ad that they use a proven design. It looks to me they have taken a proven design and made it better. What's wrong with that? Back in the early years of Oneida, the bow was considered radical, until Norb Mullaney of Archery World Magazine published a bow report on the performance of the Oneida bow. At the time of his report and for approx 5 yrs after there was no bow on the market (compound design) that achieved the efficiency in performance that these bows provided. Oneida had to print their own arrow chart because the Easton info did not work for the Oneida bows.
However, these bows had way to many moving parts; they required a dedicated shooter who new how to measure and tune to keep the bows at peak performance; and they were noisy. If Monster has made changes to improve any of the previous problems Oneida had, I say more power to them and Good Luck!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

levelheaded said:


> If Monster has made changes to improve any of the previous problems Oneida had, I say more power to them and Good Luck!!


They did...no cams, no timing system, no steel cables, basically cut the weight in half. Pretty much infinite letoff adjustment, 26.5"-31.5" draw length adjustment with no modules needed, and 40-80+lbs of draw adjustment on one set of limbs. 

These bows are easier than a cammed bow to tune and work on. There are literally just two moving parts...and the bow is as quiet as any other bow on the market.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

> I'm sorry but this bow is very much like the Oneida bows.


Apology accepted. :wink: Saying that an Oneida and a Monster Bow are similar is a compliment to both companies.....IF it were a true statement! Actually, other than the use of outboard limbs, the Monster Bow is 180 degrees different than an Oneida, mainly for the reasons Doc lists above. Heck, even the revolutionary Bowtech Guardian has more in common with a Browning Micro Midas, than a Monster Bow has in common with current Oneida bows. There are just too few similarities between to two bows to really compare them like that.

And remember....those two pictures above with that guy in the pink shooting those bows - those are Oneida bows he is shooting there. The pictures may be a bit confusing for some folks.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

and remember those shorts are a photo shop...bad photo shop:wink:


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

*the....*

boa is completely real though....


----------



## mdhunter (Nov 30, 2005)

Shaman said:


> Here is a picture, but not of the Phoenix.
> :wink:



Her stance is all wrong. Her arms need to be higher in the air.


----------

